# My new ANTEC 900 w/custom paint



## _jM (Mar 18, 2009)

*My new ANTEC 900 w/custom paint-- new pix!*

OK guys .. alot  of you know im building a new PC here for my main rig. I just sold my rig for a decent price tag so i have some goodies to show off. First off I painted my 900 blood red interior and all the mesh the same. 
 I chose that color cuz my mobo is the ASUS maximus II formula and it is black with red accents. The EVGA GTX im getting is black and red also.. and my CORSAIR HX620 is black and red. I bought the coolermaster V8 that is black with red LEDz... 

I dont have the mobo, the 260, the psu and the V8. All of those items will be here no later than friday. When my stuff gets in, i will post more up-to-date pics of the new rig in all its glory. For now, enjoy these pics of the newly painted case. Hope yall like it as much as I do!


















keep note I will be cuttin a few holes in the back for cable management and all the holes will have a rubber grommet on them just for added eye candy and so i dont cut myself/wires!

EDIT: the inside of the side panels will be black.


----------



## BrooksyX (Mar 18, 2009)

Looks pretty sweet man, paint looks like it turned out great. Black and red are my favotire color combo.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 18, 2009)

that is one great paint job, Fantastic work!


----------



## ocz800 (Mar 18, 2009)

Did you take the entire case apart to paint it?


----------



## _jM (Mar 18, 2009)

When I get mroe paint im going to take the mesh off the side panel and paint it the same as the interior. I have a long ass day at work tomorrow and i have to work thursday. So, you guys wont see any more updates till around Friday nite or saturday.


----------



## _jM (Mar 18, 2009)

ocz800 said:


> Did you take the entire case apart to paint it?



Yes, and so far I noticed the 900 is by far the easiest to take apart. I had the whole case stripped down to the bare metal frame in like 10min.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 18, 2009)

I do like how the updated teh 900 to look like a mini Antec 1200. Its called the Antec 900 II.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 18, 2009)

Excellent job jM - bit bright, but very well done.

Black & Red FTW!


----------



## crtecha (Mar 18, 2009)

Looks pretty good dude ill subscribe soo i can see it once its assembled


----------



## red268 (Mar 18, 2009)

Awesome. Looks just like a mini version of my 1200 now!


----------



## _jM (Mar 19, 2009)

Well I have everything here at the house for the build cept for the RAM, the GTX 260, and my Coolermaster V8. Those three items will be in tomorrow by the time I come in from work. I will start the build process asap. Im going to hang with the kids for a bit and when they go to bed I will start the build.(family first!)  I went on ahead and installed the DVD drive and HDD's along with the CORSAIR HX620. And damn that PSU looks good with the red interior.. really complements my paint job  

Thanks guys for following the build process with me. Im really excited this time around. Im actually building a bad ass PC for myself. I have done plenty in the past .. but its different when its yours. Im about to test the mobo in a few. I have to use the ram and my VGA from this rig to test... but hey.. I rather test it now and know whats up, instead of installing it tomorrow and have my board fail.. ya know


----------



## Kursah (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice work, a tip on cable management, I find routing the CPU 4/8-Pin power cable up the back of the board at the front of the PCI/PCI-e slots, continuing next to the inside of the IO panel, the vid card keeps it retained, but does not cut into it, and it looks a lot better than stretching over the vid card. You might already know that, but it worked great in a few Antec 900 and 300 builds I've been responsible for over the last year. I've been tossing around painting the inside fo my case, I keep putting it off, then seeing projects like this makes me want to get it going! Again nice work!


----------



## _jM (Mar 19, 2009)

thanks 


Update!.. Just tested the mobo/ram/cpu/and the psu... all are working flawless! I actually got the Q9550 up to 3.8ghz first try, wont know how stable untill i get windows installed and all that..other shit i need.. But so far so good.. now i need my other 4gb of ram my gtx 260 and that bad ass CM V8!

Nite all. I will see ya tomorrow nite with the new build pics and what not! Peace!


----------



## smakked (Mar 19, 2009)

Awesome work so far d00d, good to see you step away from a black interior which everyone goes for these days


----------



## r9 (Mar 19, 2009)

Come on feed us with some assembled pics.


----------



## _jM (Mar 19, 2009)

r9 said:


> Come on feed us with some assembled pics.



I dont have Any thing installed other than the HDD's and the DVD drive, I jsut got home and the kids will be in bed in a bit.. thats when im going to start installing the parts. Everything is here finally!! I'll post some pix asap!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 19, 2009)

Dude that case is the Shaman of Sexy, I really like it. Good job and cant wait to see what else there is in store. Is that the re-release of the 900? I dont remember mine having them water tubing holes in it. Ill have to go down to my grandmas and check and see if it does


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 20, 2009)

the first series of the 900 did not have water holes, the second series did, then came the third with water holes and wire management. Now we have the 900 2.

Nice paint work, really looking forward to filled images.


----------



## _jM (Mar 20, 2009)

OK everything is installed! System is up nd running, everything is working flawlessly! I did a little sidepanel mod, i removed the fan holder/extra piece of acrylic so that it is only the mesh.. i have no need for a fan there. Pictures are coming very soon!


----------



## _jM (Mar 20, 2009)

*New PiX!!*

Ok... here's the moment we have all been waiting for!


----------



## _jM (Mar 21, 2009)

guess..  none of you have noticed i added the new pix


----------



## denice25 (Mar 21, 2009)

great job!! the color combi looks very good...


----------



## denice25 (Mar 21, 2009)

great job mate! the color combi looks very good..


----------



## _jM (Mar 21, 2009)

try not to double post


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 21, 2009)

did i start something with painting my case red?

since i have painted mine red i've seen a lot of red case mods.

btw looks nice. not a fan of the antec900 but props the red is actually nice.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 21, 2009)

just droppin in to say nice case, its cool that even the inside is red too


----------



## DaveK (Mar 21, 2009)

Sweet paint job man, so you say it's easy to strip down? I was thinking about painting the inside of mind black. What did you do? Any sanding or primer? What type of paint did you use? Also, got any tips on a future Antec 900 painter?

By the way, is your PSU upside down? lol


----------



## _jM (Mar 21, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Sweet paint job man, so you say it's easy to strip down? I was thinking about painting the inside of mind black. What did you do? Any sanding or primer? What type of paint did you use? Also, got any tips on a future Antec 900 painter?
> 
> By the way, is your PSU upside down? lol



Actually the PSU is mounted the way it's supposed to be. But in order for it to draw air, i used a 1/2 drill bit and made like a million holes under the PSU ( looks like mesh almost) 

After you remove ll your hardware, just pop off the side panels and remove the front cover, there are 3 pins on each side, just squeeze em together and it will pop out nice and easy. the top part was a little tricky, just make sure you go slow in order not to break the plastic clips that hold it down. All the mesh on the front is attached to the HDD brackets with 1 screw on each side, just take em off easy in order not to bend the metal. The top mesh for the top fan is under the fan when you are looking at it from the under side, take the fan out and you will see how to remove the mesh. 

After the case is stripped down, take a cloth and wipe off all dirt/oil/dust..etc. I used a piece of sand paper to go over everything i painted (except the mesh) after you are finished with that, use a primer.... I chose white so that the red would stand out more. Just make sure you go slow and don't have any bubbles in the paint and watch out for the paint cracking if you use too much.

As for the type of paint, I went to Wal-Mart and bought  some regular ol' Krylon spray paint.( white primer, cherry red-glossy)


----------



## DaveK (Mar 21, 2009)

_jM said:


> Actually the PSU is mounted the way it's supposed to be. But in order for it to draw air, i used a 1/2 drill bit and made like a million holes under the PSU ( looks like mesh almost)
> 
> After you remove ll your hardware, just pop off the side panels and remove the front cover, there are 3 pins on each side, just squeeze em together and it will pop out nice and easy. the top part was a little tricky, just make sure you go slow in order not to break the plastic clips that hold it down. All the mesh on the front is attached to the HDD brackets with 1 screw on each side, just take em off easy in order not to bend the metal. The top mesh for the top fan is under the fan when you are looking at it from the under side, take the fan out and you will see how to remove the mesh.
> 
> ...



Hmm, I might try drill holes for my PSU and mount it that way as the wires would be in the far end of the case and won't need to travel as far for the cable management holes, I also might cut holes for cable management near the bottom and top of the mobo. Was also going to paint the inside of the case black. Take it apart, clean with a cloth, sand, primer, then paint. That all?


----------



## _jM (Mar 21, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Hmm, I might try drill holes for my PSU and mount it that way as the wires would be in the far end of the case and won't need to travel as far for the cable management holes, I also might cut holes for cable management near the bottom and top of the mobo. Was also going to paint the inside of the case black. Take it apart, clean with a cloth, sand, primer, then paint. That all?



Yup. That's all I did and you can see that the case turned out beautiful

When you buy the primer, make sure it's a darker color like gray, dark gray, Im not sure if you can get primer in black. 

What ever you do, DO NOT buy the Krylon X-Metals paint... its for chrome and polished metal, will not work with primer.


----------



## r9 (Mar 21, 2009)

Joy to my eyes.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice looking rig 

You sure are a lot better at cable-management than I am


----------



## meaintsmart (Mar 21, 2009)

Looks really nice! 

I'm kind of a noob, why do people get sound cards when you have onboard?


----------



## _jM (Mar 21, 2009)

meaintsmart said:


> Looks really nice!
> 
> I'm kind of a noob, why do people get sound cards when you have onboard?



The card you see in my pix, is the "onboard".. it comes with that motherboard.



EDIT:  Whoo hoo!!  Look at my post count..  666


----------



## DaveK (Mar 21, 2009)

lol, sound card looks neat. I like the boxy cover on it, I kinda like things like that lol.

I noticed you have a small chip at the back where the side panel goes, should I use a clear finish or something on it to prevent chipping?


----------



## _jM (Mar 21, 2009)

DaveK said:


> lol, sound card looks neat. I like the boxy cover on it, I kinda like things like that lol.
> 
> I noticed you have a small chip at the back where the side panel goes, should I use a clear finish or something on it to prevent chipping?



yea, im going to end up taking everything back out and re doing the paint, and adding a layer of clear .


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 22, 2009)

Ended up turning out very nice. By chance will you be getting rid of the e5200?


----------



## _jM (Mar 22, 2009)

Im keeping the 5200 for my father inlaws build i started this weekend. Im waiting on the hdd and cpu cooler to get here tomorrow from the egg.

yea, im happy with the way it came out in the end. i am thinking of adding a hole at the bottom of the case for better cable management. Either way.. it turned out the way I wanted it to. I have another Hdd on the way also.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 22, 2009)

You've gone a good job on the case. Shame it's a 900.


----------



## becandl (Mar 22, 2009)

I love it, and especially love how you painted that one part of the video card red to match.  How did you do that?


----------



## _jM (Mar 23, 2009)

becandl said:


> I love it, and especially love how you painted that one part of the video card red to match.  How did you do that?



Thanks for the delightful comment!  About the GPU, it came that way.. I just lucked out having it match the color scheme.



* NEW PIX *  Also, if you look in the bottom of the case, you can see how I mounted the LCD Poster.. I love it!  My PC is now complete!!!!!  Enjoy!.......

*Whoops! Should have cleaned that window before I took these pix!*


















You guys like how I mounted the LCD Poster?


----------



## DaveK (Mar 23, 2009)

Looks great but are you going to replace those blue LED fans?


----------



## _jM (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes, I am currently waiting on my new HDD and three 120's with red LED's


----------



## _jM (Mar 24, 2009)

OK I have another update to my ever changing rig! I have 3 Antec Red LED triCoolfans on the way along with another 250gb drive and a 150gb VelociRaptor and a 8gb Corsair FlashDrive. Those Items should be here Thursday. 

I bought the raptor cause I figured I went this far and why not go all out on my new rig. And my aunt bought me a 300$ gift card for NewEgg! (for my birthday)  Man... this PC is going to scream!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm glad you've said you're replacing the fans with red ones.



Looks great!


----------



## _jM (Mar 24, 2009)

well i was going to repace the LED's in the other fans along with the ones on the cooler. But I decided I was too lazy with all the other builds Im doing ATM and I would rather replace the current fans with some red led fans from the same manufacturer just to make it that much easier. As for the V8.. im still going to replace the LEDs with brighter ones (in red)


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 24, 2009)

Excellent! Night pictures ftw!


----------



## _jM (Mar 25, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Excellent! Night pictures ftw!




Oh.. you right, I never did post any pictures of the box in the dark. I'll go ahead and post some in a few, also I can use em for some "before and after" pix.


----------



## _jM (Mar 25, 2009)

*Here's some more eye-candy*


----------



## becandl (Mar 26, 2009)

Looks sweet!  Very nice job.


----------



## _jM (Mar 27, 2009)

OK just formatted and installed vista on my Velociraptor and replaced the 120mm fans with ones with red LEDs. Pix will be posted ASAP.. i got alot of shit to install !


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 27, 2009)

XD

w00t!


----------



## _jM (Mar 28, 2009)

never noticed i missed some paint on the top inside above the CPU Cooler


----------



## Studabaker (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice man, I like it.

And that motherboard has glowy stuff on it (LEDs on the northbridge?)???


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 28, 2009)

Looks so much better with the new fans.

XD

Are you going to bother painting the bits you missed?


----------



## _jM (Mar 28, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> Nice man, I like it.
> 
> And that motherboard has glowy stuff on it (LEDs on the northbridge?)???



lol @ glowy stuff! 

   All the lights and what not are not just for eye candy, they also serve a purpose. Like the Voltimeter on the NB changes with the rising and lowering of volts to what ever I choose to monitor. I use it to tell me my CPU PLL at the moment. The 2 round "lights" at the bottome left of the mobo are my On/Off  and reset switches/buttons. If you want to learn more about the motherboard go Here It is the ASUS Maximus II Formula P45 board. It is the nicest board I have ever owned in my life.

    Thank you for your comments 





InnocentCriminal said:


> Looks so much better with the new fans.
> 
> XD
> 
> Are you going to bother painting the bits you missed?



Yea, i think it looks *alot* better myself. Im not sure, the only thing I really missed was the top underside, and who is ever going to see that any ways? So, if I do decide to... it wont be any time soon. I need to crack down on getting some hours in so we can take our vacation this summer. I am supposed to be @ the ULTRA MUSIC FESTIVAL in Miami this weekend, but we have had some crazy shit happen these last 2 weeks, so I ended up selling our tickets to a couple that we work with for the same price I paid for them. $700= 2 VIP Passes for $350 a pop! Im just glad I got my money back at least!


----------



## _jM (Mar 28, 2009)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=536444

Cool thing is... there is room for more!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the festival tickets dude, nothing like being screwed out of going to one.

Still, at least you have a freaking tasty rig to make you smile.


----------



## _jM (Mar 29, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Sorry to hear about the festival tickets dude, nothing like being screwed out of going to one.
> 
> Still, at least you have a freaking tasty rig to make you smile.



Funny you say that.. thats exactly what im telling myself!


----------



## _jM (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh and here's a few screenshots for you guys to see how this bad boy runs!










*Down clocked to get this one here (below)*





*The above picture is what got me what you see below*




*Repp'n dat TPU! Baby!*





 *Wo0t! 0_o*


----------



## _jM (Mar 30, 2009)

*Here's what i did for the PSU* Maybe some of you could use this in your own mod





excuse the dust ​


----------



## Josh81 (Mar 30, 2009)

I've had the antec 900 for a year or so.

I love the price/air flow but it has such terrible cable management, my case looks like medusa's head.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 30, 2009)

_jM said:


> *Here's what i did for the PSU* Maybe some of you could use this in your own mod
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090329/IMG_0115.jpg
> excuse the dust ​



I just cut a huge hole with a jigsaw on mine... I think I should of done what you done, mine looks messy as hell ( not that you can see it mind you)


----------



## HammerON (Mar 30, 2009)

_jM said:


> *Here's what i did for the PSU* Maybe some of you could use this in your own mod
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090329/IMG_0115.jpg
> excuse the dust ​



Cool ~ nice mod


----------



## DaveK (Mar 30, 2009)

_jM said:


> *Here's what i did for the PSU* Maybe some of you could use this in your own mod
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090329/IMG_0115.jpg
> excuse the dust ​



I'm thinking of just cutting a big hole and using mesh


----------



## _jM (Mar 31, 2009)

Josh81 said:


> I've had the antec 900 for a year or so.
> 
> I love the price/air flow but it has such terrible cable management, my case looks like medusa's head.



The cable management is good, its only bad due to the person doing the wiring!


I did my wiring during the build process, and part of the reason its nice.. is the way the PSU is mounted.


----------



## lilkiduno (Mar 31, 2009)

nice paint job there jM, makes me want to get some nVidia green and paint my 900


----------



## _jM (Apr 4, 2009)

*Rig Update!*

OK First off, my white cold cathode went out on me along with 4gb of my RAM all in the same day! wtf:

So I sent back the RAM for a full refund. So I now have another 8GB of Corsair DOMINATORS 1066 on the way!! (should be here next Tuesday or Wednesday!)  And I replaced the non-working 15 inch white cold cathode with dual red CC's.

I will put up some more pictures when the new goods arrive next week!


----------



## 4x4n (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks great. Now all you need to do is go to i7 and get a bloodrage and some of the red corsair dominators.

Lots of 900 haters in this thread though. I love mine and I have one of the first version. Cut my own cable holes and made a nice clean set-up. Definitely better now with the latest version.


----------



## _jM (Apr 4, 2009)

4x4n said:


> Looks great. Now all you need to do is go to i7 and get a bloodrage and some of the red corsair dominators.
> 
> Lots of 900 haters in this thread though. I love mine and I have one of the first version. Cut my own cable holes and made a nice clean set-up. Definitely better now with the latest version.




I wanted to go to the i7 and the ASUS Rampage board. But I got this Maximus II Formula board and the Q9550 for my birthday a few weeks ago. There was no sense in buying the stuff for an i7 rig, when I already have a nice mobo and CPU pretty much for free! Im all about saving the cash


----------



## _jM (Apr 12, 2009)

*New Pix of lighting and new CORSAIRS *


----------



## mav2000 (Apr 12, 2009)

Absolutely amazing install there and the paint job is to die for....flawless....I just wish you had taken the time to cut out some holes for cable management before painting the case...but otherwise its absolutely superb....cheers.,


----------



## HammerON (Apr 12, 2009)

Looks great


----------

